# EA90 SLX3 Bars - for use with clip-on Aero ?



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, 

I am in the market to replace my 10 year old 3TTT Prima 220 bars with something a bit more modern. The most important thing to me is a good shape, and I have heard great things about the Easton EA90 SLX3's shape - relatively short and shallow but I like that it has a semi-normal curve in the drops. 

Problem: I will be using these with a Syntace C3 aero bar. I can't see on Easton's website or installation instructions warnings or blessings for using an Aero Bar with these bars. I may have missed it. Does anyone know if it is acceptable to use clip-on's with this model? 

If the carbon EA90 SLX3 is a No-Go for use with the Syntace C3, does Easton offer an aluminum equivalent with the same bend?

Thanks,


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

OK, I see that this has been asked previously and a response was posted from someone at Easton:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=207109

Funny that the website links for the aerobars made by Easton (in the above post) are broken. I can't find anything about their aero bars on Easton's website - did they discontinue?

At any rate, it sounds like from the instructions online that if I can clamp on the center portion (not tapered) then it should work. It doesn't make me feel good that I submitted this question as a direct email to Easton and I haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You have to look at them under Tri/TT section.

And yes, clamp them on th center portion. It was answered in the post you linked.




Easton said:


> Yes, the round section near the stem clamp is good for aerobar clamps too.
> Our Aeroforce CNT and Aeroforce MOD aero extensions are approved for clamping on our road bars.
> 
> Other aerobars with similar clamps should work too but we haven't tested them all and can't guarantee their performance


----------

